# char array einlesen



## benito (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich habe eine Frage und zwar soll eine Zeichenkette in ein char array eingelesen werden.
da man nicht weiss, wieviele zeichen es sein werden, bin ich am rätzeln, wie man das am besten macht .
mein code sieht bisher so aus. das problem ist .. ich bin noch nicht darauf gekommen, wie man der for schleife dann ein ende setzt xD


```
for(i=0;i<=aL;i++)
    {       
            cin>>cA[i];
            aL++;
    }
```


----------



## benito (16. Januar 2011)

hab es so gemacht .. 


```
for(i=0;i<=aL;i++)
    {    
            
            cin>>cA[i];
            aL++;
        if(cA[i]=='.')
                      i=aL;    
         
    }
```


----------



## posi90 (16. Januar 2011)

Char array im Sinne eines Strings oder willst du Steuerzeichen wie Return auch einlesen?

Bei String würd ich 
	
	
	



```
gets(cA)
```
 oder 
	
	
	



```
scanf("%s",cA)
```
 verwenden.

Die Abbruchbedingung steht immer im mittleren Parameter der for-Schleife, darum kannst du den 
	
	
	



```
cA[i]=='.'
```
 Part negiert auch in die for-Schleife schreiben.

Ich setze char array oft mit String gleich, also falls es ein char array ohne binärem 0 Abschluss ist, kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gebraucht. Zumindest nicht von der Tastatur aus.

mfg. Poseidon


----------

